# opening up a stairway in basement?



## triptakers (May 31, 2008)

Hi! We've begun finishing our basement, and are looking for ideas (and photos, since I have a bad imagination) if you have any for the stairwell. We're thinking of doing storage under the landing & lower set of stairs, but under the higher set of stairs, taking out the framing to open up the area a bit. If you look at my photo, that'd be taking out maybe the first 3 on the far right (not load bearing), and maybe a bit of the framing & drywall in the middle.

Has anyone done anything like this? How'd it look?

Thanks for any info (and photos ) you can share!


----------



## JulieC (Jun 1, 2008)

Is there anything that you'd like there?  As in, a built-in desk, bookshelves, mini-bar, super-closet?  I haven't done this, but I have 3D home design software and a really good imagination


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 1, 2008)

Just don't remove any studs under the landing and open it up.
I personaly like the area under the stairs for storage.


----------



## triptakers (Jun 1, 2008)

Well, here's what we did yesterday (I use the term "we" incredibly loosely here,since I did....well...nothing  ). 
We'll keep the storage under the landing, but now it's soooo much more open, I'm getting excited thinking about what we'll end up doing with that space - and picking out a railing that'll keep it all nice & open!


----------



## JulieC (Jun 2, 2008)

Oooh ... great possibilities.  I did a real quick drawing with guesstimated measurements.  Personally, I'd wrap the bottom step around slightly (see second pic) and put something beautiful there.  Everyone is into something different, perhaps one of those small wine tables, a short bookshelf, a sentimental piece of furniture, a comfy chair.

ETA: Need some light there too.  I see that socket hanging around in the vicinity, should be able to do something fairly easily.


----------



## triptakers (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks for those workups, very cool! I could go nuts with that thing, I think!
Yep, second one is what we're thinking...well, sort of - we'll put a little door there to get to the under-landing storage, and maybe spread the bottom stair or two out even further... and we'll have plenty of electricity - I think your suggestion for a chair is great - that could be a reading "cubby"!
Thanks!


----------



## JulieC (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's an improvement ... thanks for letting me have some fun too   Yes, the program is quite addicting.  I really needed to think about somebody else's house a bit.

ETA: The lovely model is 5'6", added for scale reference.  I assumed an 8' ceiling and sized the stairs accordingly.


----------



## triptakers (Jun 2, 2008)

but... the door needs to be behind where your chair is... because where you have the door,  I'm putting in a slide.     

IMO, life is too short to ALWAYS take the stairs!


----------



## JulieC (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok, this was hard to draw ... replace the chair with a bean-bag, have the slide end into it.


----------



## triptakers (Jun 3, 2008)

actually, the slide will go from the landing down to the right, if that makes sense - it's 5 ft up, so I can get one of those cool outdoor (rated to 250 lbs) ones & stick it right on.
Can't believe my dh finally broke down & said ok!


----------



## Cheapliquid (Jun 30, 2008)

is that a midget door? crawlspace huh..


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 1, 2008)

Not a midget door... a vertically challenged door. 
It is just for access under the stair landing which is framed in with 2x4 walls around it. Mostly only some storage goes under there, but I think this one will fall in the fun room category.


----------



## tiffany (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello everybody, I live in New Jersey. I am thinking about finishing my basement, framing, sheetrock, outlets and a couple of ceiling lights. Nothing fancies just a normal renovation. Is there a square ft price I can use to get an idea how much it should cost? In New Jersey is there a sq ft cost to have my basement finished? Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## hondadrv24 (Jul 6, 2008)

Tiffany, 

usually it is better to start your own thread so that we realize that someone new is asking questions,  in answer to your question I would look up the Handyguys on this forum or look at my thread titled "finishing my basement" in the general home improvement section.  handyguys have done some podcasts about finishing basements and they gave a number about the average cost per square foot for finishing. 

 also when you start your new thread about finishing your basement, post some pictures so we can see what your working with and ideas for what your doing.

Justin


----------

